# Getting impatient with breeding



## Southdown (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm used to my ram breeding the ewes within a day or two of introduction.  This year, two ewes are not showing interest in him right away.  It's unusual compared to what I'm used to.  Darn it, and I had my due dates all picked out.  :/  I understand the ewes will cycle every 17 days.  Maybe the girls are not in the proper stage of their cycles?  I'm getting anxious, as I can't wait to breed these ewes this year!!  Every time he nudges them, they run away from him.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 9, 2012)

How long has your ram been with your ewes?  I've read about "ram effect" and noted that it is true of our sheep.  They don't cycle until a ram has been with them...nudging them with his knee bent on their sides and making a lover boy sound.  He does this with each ewe and it doesn't take long for that to take effect.  Their girl parts get puffy when they are cycling.

Not sure if that is fact or a wive's tale, but have noticed that with our sheep.  Ram does this one ewe at a time.  Our current ram Watson is not shy or inhibited (last ram was a night privacy breeder) and the ewes run away from him until it is "time" and they stand for him....we witnessed each ewe and I marked it on my calendar when to expect lambs from which ewe.

Wishing you preggo ewes soon!!!!!

ps...even after the act, don't take the ram away too soon...one of our first time ewes cycled a second time...rest of them didn't.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 9, 2012)

Ewes in a flock tend to ..."tend to"...cycle together. 

Not all do however. We usually end up with a pretty tight lambing , but there are always the early ones, and then the stragglers well after the rest are done.

This means they cycled in the same pattern. We leave our ram in most of the winter too. (most are well behaved, if that particular ram is a PITA, he gets pulled out early).


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 9, 2012)

I agree with that...ours are usually about 3 days apart lambing...except for one who is always 2 weeks later.  Our ram has become a PITA and after several more weeks he goes to the ram pen...will be happy for that and I can go in and enjoy the sheepies again


----------



## Southdown (Nov 10, 2012)

One of the ewes was in her correct cycling time today because she is standing for him all day!  It is going really well with that ewe (all of a sudden, she was ready).    The other ewe  will not stand for him, so she is obviously not ready for him yet.  I hope she's not too far apart.  It would be nice if the girls cycled at the same times.  I wasn't sure if that was true or not.  I'm feeding them plenty of food.  You're right, it would be safest to keep him with the girls for two cycles, just to make sure.  I was surprised that this particular ewe was ready for him first because she is a little thinner than the other ewe.  I think the other ewe scores better.  This is an exciting time of year because I can now look forward to the best time of year--lambing!!    I marked the due date for April 6 for this one.  

P.S. what is a pita?  Is that supposed to mean pain in the ass?  He is too preoccupied with the girls to even notice me right now, lol.  He walks around with his tongue hanging out, panting like a dog.  Quite the character, he is.  Usually he loves to eat, but he is so preoccupied that he's letting the girls eat and he's not eating as much.  He's a bit chubby anyway, so it's good for him.


----------



## Alice Acres (Nov 10, 2012)

Yep, PITA is a pain in the butt. 

Our last ram was the worst offender we ever had....bad enough we got an awesome Reg. Dorper for FREE...he had outworn his welcome at his previous owners and they just wanted us to come get him....ASAP!


----------



## TexasShepherdess (Nov 16, 2012)

the three ewes I put in with my ram last month all were bred about a week apart..Id consider a week fine, IMO...that is close enough for my likes. Id keep watching and see what happens.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yup...PITA is pain in the backside 

Glad your breeding has begun!!!!  Can't wait for lambies here either...should start January for us.


----------



## Southdown (Nov 17, 2012)

Three days apart (you were right on the money).


----------

